

Ask HN: Best place to buy .io domains? - BaconJuice

Hello HN Just wondering where you guys go to buy .io domains? nic.io seem to make you fill a very long form. Are there any alternatives? I usually use namecheap for my domains, however they don't support .io domains.<p>Thank you.
======
zellio
I just buy straight from nic.io. You only have to fill out the forms once and
while I did do it a few years ago I don't remember it being all that bad.

------
hardwaresofton
Didn't google just buy up all the 3/4 letter common-word domains or something?

~~~
zellio
Google just started considering .io as a gccTLD ( which is basically just a
ccTLD which they consider as a gTLD ( which means they don't consider it
localized but rather a generic TLD ))

~~~
hardwaresofton
Oh thanks a bunch for the clarification

